# Hilfe bei Tacho Design



## dapizza (26. März 2007)

Hallo,
Ich bin zur an meinem Projekt dran.
Und zwar habe ich die Orginal Tachoscheiben gescannt von meinem Golf III
und habe jetz das Design geändert.
Aber da ich nicht wirklich der crack bin in Photoshop wollte ich mal fragen ob mir vll irgendeiner noch ein paar richitg proffessionelle Effekte einfügen kann.

HAb den Tacho schon ausgedrückt auf 200 g normales Papier ( damit es nicht spiegelt) von der Größe her passt es suoer.

4.69 MB

http://download.yousendit.com/79FCA081027B8B0B

oder

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.ph...FCA081027B8B0B

Einer von beiden Links müsste aufjedenfall funktionieren.

Wär echt fäd wenn mir jmd weng helfen könnte
Ich habe keine genauen Vorstellungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Romano S.


----------



## muhkuh (27. März 2007)

Iiiih Golf  Nein, Spaß bei Seite, ist ma richtig gute Idee! Ich hab mir das mal angeguckt, ist soweit schonmal nicht schlecht. Insgesamt find ich das Design aber etwas langweilig und unsauber. Beim Ausschneiden deines Golfs kann dir das Pfad-Werkzeug zu wesentlich besseren Ergebnissen verhelfen. Außerdem kannst du alle Bereiche um den Tacho, die jetzt schwarz sind auch weiß machen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die eh abgeschnitten werden, du verminderst dadurch allerdings das Risiko nachher schwarze Stellen am Rand zu haben. Im Prinzip reichen auch ein paar Millimeter. Man nennt das ganze Dann Anschnitt oder Schnittzugabe. Außerdem würde ich nicht unbedingt zu Arial Black für die Ziffern greifen, das ganze wirkt sehr behäbig. Da könnte ein feinerer Font einiges ausmachen. Mut zu Weißraum 

Das Tacho-Design ist ja im Prinzip das Standard-Design nur eben invertiert. Ich habe mich mal eben ein wenig nach Tacho-Design umgesehen (Google-Images) und eine rausgesucht, die ich ganz gut finde.

http://www.tachoteam.de/tachojustierung-forum/files/amg-tacho.jpg 
Ein ähnlicher Effekt lässt sich sicher erreichen, wenn man die Tachonadel teilweise abdeckt, ist zwar ein wenig Bastelarbeit nötig, aber das sollte dir sicher keine Probleme bereiten


----------



## dapizza (27. März 2007)

Danke erstmal für deine Tipps´s !
Das was du beschriebn hast ist genau mein Problem, unsauber und n bissel zu einfach !
Aber ich hab es schon probiert aber ich hab es einfach nit drauf mitem Photoshop wegen dem wollt ich mal n checker fragen ober ein wenig effekte reinbringen kann und weng säubern könnte. Des wäre halt echt sehr nett

Ansonsten muss ich sie halt so ausdrücken wie sie jetz gerade sind.

Den Tacho den du jetz ausgesucht hast gefällt mir jetzt persönlcih nicht so mit dem großen scharzen Fleck ^^

Ich mal meine Tachonadeln Rot /Orange an und Beleuchtung ist Blau (Weiß leuchtet)
und das ganze wird auf 180 g Schneeweiß Papier gedrückt (damit es nicht spiegelt)

Gruß Romano


----------



## dapizza (29. März 2007)

Okay der link ist abgelaufen hiert ist der neue Link ............

http://download.yousendit.com/FA972C701D191443
oder
http://www.yousendit.com/download/M3BuYUlrNkdtNEkwTVE9PQ

danke


----------



## TeQs (29. März 2007)

Wenn du nichts dagegen hast, würde ich gerne mal meine Fantasy spielen lassen und die ein kleines Design machen, an dem du dich vielleicht orientieren oder inspirieren lassen kannst 
Dein Tachodesign finde ich ein wenig, nun ja, nicht sehr einfallsreich, jedenfalls die km/h Anzeige. Morgen werde ich mal meine Version veröffentlichen, die Idee hat mich jetzt doch ein wenig gereizt


----------

